

U.S. Food-Stamp Recipients Reached Record 33.8 Million in April  - stuffthatmatter
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aDhdHJrK42P0

======
stuffthatmatter
Isn't it that the head of the household collects the food stamp? That means it
could be a multiple of 33.8Million is on the food stamp. Suppose average 4 to
a household, that's 135 Million Americans on the food stamp, or 44% of the
population is on food stamp. Is US that fracked already?

~~~
philwelch
Average 4 to a household is fairly high. A lot of single adults get food
stamps.

Also, food stamps are a variable, income-based benefit. If you make money you
can still get a couple dozen dollars a month for food, and if you make less
you can get a hundred or so. It's rare that you get a lot from it.

